# NY- Erie Cty-5 Million to help animals......



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

County Animal Shelters Receive $5 Million 

Mike Desmond (2009-07-29) 

BUFFALO (wned) - Animal welfare groups in Erie County may get as much as $5 million over the next 5 years to make sure no healthy animals are killed in shelters because there isn't any more room.

The money would come from Maddie's Fund, a California-based foundation trying to establish a "no-kill" policy in shelters across the country. The fund is named for the dog of a computer entrepreneur who put $300 million into a charity.

Over 5 years, local groups would do everything from more sterilization of feral cats to expanding the adoption of cats and dogs.

"This is the first time in Maddie's history that money has been set aside for the sterilization of feral cats," said Gina Browning, public relations director of the Erie County SPCA. She said the funding won't eliminate the problem but, "feral cat populations will be controlled in the surrounding area." 

The one exception to the no-kill population involves animals who are too sick or too injured to be adopted.
© Copyright 2009, wned


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That's great news! I hope the Buffalo Animal Shelter gets some of this money. The facilities there are terrible.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow that is fantastic!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I wish the south could get something like that. The euthanasia rates here are astounding.


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

It would be nice for NC-you are absolutely correct about the high kill rate. There are groups that have no kill foster programs.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: I wish the south could get something like that. The euthanasia rates here are astounding.


I think part of the impediment for a lot of southern shelters to get Maddie's Fund grants is poor record keeping. MF is (understandably) very interested in quantifiable results from their programs, so they require a lot of baseline data about your intake and stats before you can apply. I actually think in general that's a good thing because I believe you need that kind of data to see what's working and what's not and how to tweak your spending, but it does mean that a lot of the most truly destitute shelters don't qualify because they don't have those kinds of baseline data from which to start. 

One thing people can do - and I'd be MORE than happy to talk with anyone interested either on or off list - is work with their local shelters to help them get into a position where they _can_ apply for some of the grants out there. It's a longer term process and outside the scope of the immediate needs of the dogs and cats contantly coming in, so it's hard for shelters that are severely understaffed and are just trying to get by day by day to do on their own. They often need extensive volunteer help if it's going to happen.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I found more information about fund recipients and uses. Buffalo Humane is a rescue and not a shelter. I fostered Peri and helped out with Elmo (his foster mom is on this board now, she has a gsd puppy) through them. I'm really pleased to see there will be more financial assistance for speutering.









"As goals are achieved, Maddie’s Fund® will provide approximately $5 million over the course of five years to help Erie County project partners continue fulfilling these objectives for the cats and dogs of the community.

Maddie’s® Pet Rescue Project Partners include Buffalo Humane; the City of Buffalo Animal Shelter; HEART Inc.; Second Chance Sheltering Network, Inc.; Ten Lives Club; and lead agency, the SPCA Serving Erie County. Maddie’s® Spay/Neuter Project Partners include OperationPETS, the Spay/Neuter Clinic of Western New York Inc., and at the present time ten local veterinary clinics: Akron Animal Hospital, All Creatures Animal Hospital, Aurora Park Animal Clinic, Boston Valley Animal Hospital, Cheektowaga Veterinary Hospital, City Creatures Animal Hospital, East Aurora Veterinary Hospital, Ellicott Small Animal Hospital, Lancaster Small Animal Hospital, and Transit Valley Animal Hospital.

Over the course of the first year, project goals include increasing the number of dogs and cats adopted from participating organizations, maintaining a total of zero healthy dogs and cats euthanized by participating organizations, and decreasing the number of treatable dogs and cats euthanized in Erie County. Sterilization assistance will be provided to income-qualified pet owners and to feral cats."


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I was told this was on the local news:

Erie County has become number one community in the nation for protecting animals and for preventing adoptable animals from being euthanized.

I'm told you guys have come a long long way...so GOOD JOB!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

wooohooo!!!!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Hannah,

I would definitely be interested in learning more information.



Jennifer


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: myamomThe money would come from Maddie's Fund, a California-based foundation trying to establish a "no-kill" policy in shelters across the country. The fund is named for the dog of a computer entrepreneur who put $300 million into a charity.


Tom has worked on the house of the founder. The fund is named for their Miniature Schnauzer who died years ago, but they now have GSDs: http://www.maddiesfund.org/About_Us/Maddies_Fund_Team/Dave_Duffield.html


----------

